# The Ladies' Project



## mach3 (Jun 12, 2011)

*start with the name.*

would you call it a vagpit instead of a cockpit?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

rah haha....punny: )


----------



## Steamboating (May 17, 2011)

Paddling life is onto it, and why not? everything else in the world comes women specific, skis, bikes even cars (VW Jetta, Subaru Forester, etc.) Ladies' Kayak Project


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't quite get what they think they are going to find out. Are they going to raise the seat so a woman's CG is higher? Isn't that what Jackson already did with the Rockstars? Maybe change the outfitting around to fit women better. It seems to me that boats are designed for how it will react to water not where a persons CG is.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

hips dude... it's all about outfitting...


----------



## goldtown (Jul 2, 2011)

Here here RiverMama! I have kind of small hips myself, and sometimes have a hard time finding a good fit for my body. The smaller boats can fit my hips alright but are restrictively short for my legs, and my hips don't come close to filling up the space when I get into a size up (makes it kinda tough to really pull off a clean roll). A new rig/system for outfitting boats (in which I DON'T have to stuff my kayak with foam pads - insert joke here-) would be brilliant.


----------



## mish1100 (Aug 18, 2010)

goldtown said:


> Here here RiverMama! I have kind of small hips myself, and sometimes have a hard time finding a good fit for my body. The smaller boats can fit my hips alright but are restrictively short for my legs, and my hips don't come close to filling up the space when I get into a size up (makes it kinda tough to really pull off a clean roll). A new rig/system for outfitting boats (in which I DON'T have to stuff my kayak with foam pads - insert joke here-) would be brilliant.


Try wavesport zero gravity 48  might work


----------



## chellebelle (Dec 3, 2007)

*I don't need a women's specific boat!*

I've been kayaking for 6 summers and my boat fits me fine. I paddle the Jackson 2Fun. I'm 5'7", 127#'s. The outfitting is awesome since the hip pads area adjustable. I use the foam block now, and that made all the difference in comfort and "tightness" in the knees. I love the design of the 2Fun...you'd likely NEVER get me to switch boats, even if it was FEMALE SPECIFIC. My 2 cents.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I wanted to post a while back, but when I read your post chellebelle I was impressed to hear what you had said.

I think woman specific everything is just a way to get woman to buy a higher priced product over something that could work for everyone with a little adjustment. I do not think there is an advantage or any changes in the product for that matter. helmets, gloves, skis, boats paddles etc...

My wife and I recently shoped for gloves and a helmet for this up and comming ski season. her helmet 140$ mine 40$ her gloves 80-140$ mine 40$ I know a sale is a sale but her helmet retailed for 140$ no mark down last years model. my helmet was 80$ marked down to 40$ why? 

now, if they made a product that was "big dick specific" I might invest.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

isnt that why most boats now adays come with outfitting foam to make the hip pads fatter to fit mostly any shape i dont think kayaks are made just for the males in mind!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree with Bob. Mostly..... Just glue it the right amount of foam and shave down to fit, which you have to do regardless of your chromosomes. If they made a woman specific boat, they would be eliminating 90% of the paddling market (even if the boat fit smaller guys, no guy is going to buy a womans boat), thus forcing the cost up to about $9,000 per kayak retail. 

However, I DO like my WSD mountain bike because the shorter top tube results in way fewer incidents of me flying over the handlebars.


----------

